# Interior Floor Sinking



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Has anyone else noticed if their floor has sink spots?

On my 28BHS I have noticed a spot about 20" diameter in front of the fridge that is lower, maybe 1/4" to 1/2" lower or so. It doesn't appear to be a broken piece of wood, just a noticeable sink spot. The floor is not discolored, nothing looks any different than any other areas except for the sag.

This area is above the rear axle.

When I get home from Niagara Falls I am going to go investigating and see if it is something fixable. I really don't think that it is fixable unless a lot of major things are removed.

Just wondering if it is a weak spot in the plywood or what it is.

Anyone else notice anything similar?????

thanks

kevin


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

Kevin, is it visibly depressed or only when you apply weight to it?

Can't say I've noticed it in mine at all but will check tonight.

Wayne


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Nothing like that on mine either. Bummer man, good luck.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Our floor is a little wavy, but no soft spots. I just don't look down









Mike


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Don't recall having any uneven spots in our Outback. But now I'll have to give it a good "once over" to make sure.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

hurricaneplumber said:


> When I get home from Niagara Falls I am going to go investigating and see if it is something fixable. I really don't think that it is fixable unless a lot of major things are removed.


You do realize, don't you, that you just gave an open invite for everyone at NF to inspect, offer opinion, and probably try to fix it for you on the spot?

How many people CAN you get into an OB, anyway?


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

I first noticed it when walking, and wondered "why did it feel like I just stepped in a hole?" Is one leg shorter than the other?? it is visibly sunken, will investigate further.

Also, last night trying to hang a wire shelf in the front right side cabinet, I go to drill a hole and noticed that the whole wall is rotten in the cabinet, basically the only thing holding it together is the wall paper stuff. I assumed water damage and confirmed this morning at 5:50 am that the passenger side upper clearance light is not caulked and in perfect alignment with the rotten area.

When I bought the camper I checked everything including these lights, it looks like there is a bead of caulk around the light but come to find out it was only a nanoscale skim coat of caulk that had cracked and allowed water inside the wall for who knows how long









Is this all a sign????? time to trade to the 5-ver??? rotten wall, sinking floor, what can be next???

frustrated.......


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

No problems here. At 265 pounds, I move about inside the TT the same way I do on the roof - I put a piece of plywood down and scootch around on my butt.









You may be able to shore it up by jacking up a brace nice and tight and then attaching it to cross members already in place.


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

I was thinking about the brace idea also, To get to the area I am going to have to cut through the black fabric covering that is underneath the plywood, I have been inside the undercover a few times, but this will be unventured before territory. Maybe after the week long trip if it hasn't gotten any worse, I may just leave it and live with it.

we will see.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

camping479 said:


> I was thinking about the brace idea also, To get to the area I am going to have to cut through the black fabric covering that is underneath the plywood, I have been inside the undercover a few times, but this will be unventured before territory. Maybe after the week long trip if it hasn't gotten any worse, I may just leave it and live with it.
> 
> we will see.


in the event you fall into a sink hole..................just kidding, I should get offa here, I am in pick on someone mood this morning!(lack of sleep







) 
could there be rot under the floor too like in the wall??


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Wow, really sorry to hear that. I'll be out checking the rig and re-caulking again this weekend now.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Kevin,

Sorry to hear about your problems. It does sound like it may be Fiver time to me.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> Kevin,
> 
> Sorry to hear about your problems. It does sound like it may be Fiver time to me.
> 
> ...


funny how an upgrade solves all problems uh?


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Kevin

Right by the fridge. Maybe a small water leak making the wooden floor soft. Check the location of the drip tube.

No...too much beer in the fridge - I will help you with had at Bissell's









Thor


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Thor said:


> No...too much beer in the fridge - I will help you with had at Bissell's


Man, I love this community!
The selfless sacrifice that our members are willing to make for each other, warms the heart!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> No...too much beer in the fridge - I will help you with had at Bissell's


Man, I love this community!
The selfless sacrifice that our members are willing to make for each other, warms the heart!









Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]

Have to agree Doug. Our kids could really learn something from all the sacrifices made around here.


----------

